# QS World University Rankings Results 2010



## Rahim (Sep 14, 2010)

> For the first time in the six years that British firm QS has released its World University Rankings, Harvard is no longer number one.



Despite the boasting of Indian Universities, only one found its way in this list



*Indian Institute of Technology Bombay (IITB) 
Rank 2010  187	
Rank 2009 163 	
*

QS World University Rankings Results 2010 | Top Universities


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah :/

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------

